# Free blastbeat libraries?



## tuttermuts (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey guys

Long story short, one of the bands I'm in is in a situation where I'll probably be taking over the drums for a while in the shape of backing tracks. I've got superior drummer and some freeware vsts that will do the job as a placeholder. But I don't have any midi libraries that I can drag and drop to get something going quickly/on-the-go so to speak. (for example say we decide to change a part of a song mid rehearsal)

Any ideas? Currently I don't feel like spending any money on drumpacks yet since the situation isn't a 100% certain as to what's going to happen.

Thanks!


----------



## metallifan3091 (Jan 4, 2018)

Are you comfortable with writing drum tracks yourself? If so, you can throw together some simple patterns in Guitar Pro/Tux Guitar/similar software, then export them as MIDI files as you see fit. I don't know if this is the easiest way to solve your problem, but it's the way that I deal with writing drums personally. I write most of my guitar tracks and whatnot out in GP also, so having the drum tracks there is convenient for me.


----------



## tuttermuts (Jan 5, 2018)

I do write from scratch every now n then both DAW and gp, but what I'm looking for right now is something that I can use on the fly. 
Just might have to write a bunch of blastbeats in a single reaper file and just copy past parts from there if I need something.


----------



## metallifan3091 (Jan 5, 2018)

Gotcha. My thinking was that you could sort of build a library for yourself in your down time, then just drag and drop the bits that you want to use on the fly. Might be more trouble than it's worth, but I only use one or two blast beat patterns myself so it wouldn't take all that long.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 8, 2018)

The Beta Monkey (Double Bass Mania) library is full of a plethora of one shots and loops including blast beats, but in multiple tempo's and time signatures, and the beauty is, most of them are all on the same kit, so continuity is consistent. I have vol 1 through 7 and it's come in quite handy for me in drag/drop loops into projects.


----------

